# Tour de France



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those travelling to France in July don't forget the Tour de France is on from 2 July until 24 July.

For those who have not been caught-up in the Tour before, the Gendarmes close a rolling section of the road some 4 hrs before the riders come through, so a long wait if you need to get somewhere.

For those who have seen it - whether planned or not - it is quite a sight, and everything, I mean everything takes a back seat where the Tour comes through.

Take a look at this link for full course details. 
http://www.letour.fr/2011/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Don for the 'heads up' I'll be there as usual 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I may well be in the Rhone Alps by the end of July. I would normally avoid it but perhaps it might be an event worth seeing.

Does anyone know of any good spots on route to park up and watch the race go by or is that not possible?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Until the full Route (time schedule/town) is published( next ten days)then I can't. :wink: Only stage 1 is in full.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quicker than usual, they've just downloaded the full detail of the routes.  

tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The scenery for the Rhone Alps stages is quite stunning,the tomtom inexplicably got us lost a couple of weeks ago and took us up the mountains near Grenoble.

We were surprised to find that we were behind the team shimano car and 4 cyclists presumably practising for the Tour de France,they were really fast and even though cycling uphill were going faster than the truck.

View from the cab................


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wathcing*

Will be watching from the Rhein or Mosel!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Wathcing*



teemyob said:


> Will be watching from the Rhein or Mosel!


You'll need some pretty powerful binoculars to see from there!


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

If you are near the course make an effort to see it's brilliant! Try to get to the top one of the large mountains, but you will have to get there early,at lease one or two days before they are due You find hundreds of MH's already on the mountains. We will be there watching in mid July, may see you there!!!!!

Paul and Ann


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Wathcing*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Will be watching from the Rhein or Mosel!
> ...


Might only need them to view the screen in your motorhome!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This will give you some idea what it's like to get mixed up with a bike race. This was in Sardinia in 2004 when we kind of got it a little bit wrong.  

We almost evacuated our bowels when we saw this lot coming towards us. 8O 8O 8O They did manage to squeeze past though.

We got a very nice gesture from an Italian police motorcyclist. I could not really understood why he only used two fingers in his salute. :? :?



















Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We plan on seeing a bit or two of Le Tour this year.
I remember someone on here mentioning a magazine of Le Tour which comes out in June - anyone know what it is called or where you can buy it? (I am assuming it's printed in English).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

June 3rd WH Smiths, or order from your local, approx a tenner, but well worth it.

tony


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

We are in France for the first three weeks of July. Hope to get more than a glimpse of Le Tour.
Thanks all for the info given on this thread.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> June 3rd WH Smiths, or order from your local, approx a tenner, but well worth it.
> 
> tony


Is this it;

http://www.myfavouritemagazines.co.uk/tour-de-france-guide-2011/


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry to be late, I was offline at the time and only just picked this up.

Yes, that's the one  

tony


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm glad I spotted this thread as I hadn't realised that the Tour is coming within a few miles of us - a boring flat bit from Limoux to Montpellier especially as it comes past us but never mind! However, this has got to be something worth seeing and it is on a Sunday when I am in France so can't miss it.

A bit of advice form the experts please - we live about six miles from the route in the countryside and it will pass us when between Marseillette and Homps east of Carcassonne. Is it better seen on the open road or through a village - Homps could be interesting as they will be alongside and crossing the Canal du Midi? Also, in a "non-spectacular" part of the route, how busy is it likely to be - do we just get down there a few minutes before it comes through or is it likely to be busy even there? Daft as it sounds, do we take the van down there the evening before and camp at the side of the road (handy layby just near the junction with the route and our road to La Redorte and Rieux!)

Any guidance welcome - don't want to be the prat that is there hours before with no-one else around but don't want to miss it either!

Regards

Brian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Take your van down to the layby the night before they go through, the layby will be filled the next morning, make sure you are in your deckchair a hour and a half before they are due, so as collect all the"goodies" thrown by the publicity caravan before the race goes through.  

tony


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Best magazine to buy is "Cycle Sport Magazine" 2011 Tour de France Special issue. Priced at £4.75.

Why I say its the best, is that the maps in the issue are very easy to follow and gives you the best place to view. As I said be for if you can get to a top of a BIG mountain for the best position you will need to be there at least two days before. You will find hundreds of MH's there.

Enjoy we will be there.

Paul and Ann

PS Don't leave it until the last minute to look for a space.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

paulann said:


> Best magazine to buy is "Cycle Sport Magazine" 2011 Tour de France Special issue. Priced at £4.75.
> 
> Why I say its the best, is that the maps in the issue are very easy to follow and gives you the best place to view. As I said be for if you can get to a top of a BIG mountain for the best position you will need to be there at least two days before. You will find hundreds of MH's there.
> 
> ...


I was in WH Smith yesterday and they had 3 offerings to choose from.

Bought the one you've mentioned above as it seemed to have everything I need in it plus it was best value. 
I think it also shows the approx. times in it that the cyclists will be passing along the route which I liked.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry to hijack the thread we are finally able to be in France for the final weekend of the Tour and thought somewhat stupidly maybe of getting into Paris and seing the finish or at least some of the action....we watch it every year but due to work never get out there until august.

Any tips on the best place to stay with the motorhome and possibly be in the thick of it at all?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Park your van on the Champs Elysee :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry  You'd better park well outside Paris and get the train in

tony


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Sagedog said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread we are finally able to be in France for the final weekend of the Tour and thought somewhat stupidly maybe of getting into Paris and seing the finish or at least some of the action....we watch it every year but due to work never get out there until august.
> 
> Any tips on the best place to stay with the motorhome and possibly be in the thick of it at all?


Somehow I've managed to arrange it so that we end up in Paris for the final weekend of the TdF - a complete accident honest. We are staying out at Villiers-sur-Orge. However I've no idea where the best place will be to watch - any ideas anyone? Presumably the Champs Elysee but if anyone has any other suggestions they will be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Tony thanks but not quite what I was after!!

mjpksp are you staying on the campsite it looks great, we were after a site to drop the van and then train into Paris to watch some of the action.

Not headding for the CDL I guessed it would be manic, does anyone have any ideas where would be a good spot to watch?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Le Beau Village campiste at Villiers-sur-Orge looks great - very convenient looking for Paris.

If we find ourselves near Paris - what do you think the chances are of rolling up at Le Tour time and getting a pitch there without pre-booking?


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Le Beau Village campiste at Villiers-sur-Orge looks great - very convenient looking for Paris.
> 
> If we find ourselves near Paris - what do you think the chances are of rolling up at Le Tour time and getting a pitch there without pre-booking?


That's the one. There's an RER station close by. Approximately 30min to paris. Handy for plac de la concorde. We're there for 3 days so was going to buy a visite.


----------

